# 64bit Linux Flash



## safekali (Nov 17, 2008)

Well since "they" don't provide FreeBSD with a native flash player, all that we have left is to use Linux compat.

...and here it is....
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you saying you volunteer for porting the linux compatibility to 64 bit?


----------



## rdivacky@ (Nov 18, 2008)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> Are you saying you volunteer for porting the linux compatibility to 64 bit?



there is active development going on on linuxulator64, check emulation@ archives for Dmitry Chagin's work.... there are some bugs left in the linuxulator which remain to be fixed and then the linuxulator64 will be commited, stay tuned!


----------

